# Liquid traces in My Reo.



## Petrus (15/1/16)

Good Day Guys/Girls. After my recent Reo purchase, I decided to dedicate each Reo to a specific e-liquid. My setup is as follows, the two Mini's for my NET Tobacco's, thanks @Andre for the perfect choice, and my Grand for the Menthol's.....XXX and tropical ICE, Thanks @Rob Fisher AKA "Oom Rob".
The P67......will be for desserts in the nearby future.
Now for my actual question: My one Mini, after giving it a thorough bath and replacing my bottle and tube, still got some traces of Menthol in. Will it disappear after some Tobacco's running through it, or how can I fix it for a quick? Any thoughts would be helpful. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

Good question... and with menthol juices they hang around and are hard to clear... not impossible but hard... coffee is even worse... I once had a brand new REO Grand (copper colour) and I took it with me to the CT meet and I tested some really kak juices... cleaned it when I got home but never ever managed to feel comfortable with it... I sold it... but yes you can get rid of all flavours after a really good clean and sunlight dish washing liquid needs to be involved... 

When I need to get rid of a flavour in one of my REO's I drown it in Sunlight and massage it for a while and then rinse it in a big way... then I pop it into my Ultrasonic cleaner....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/1/16)

Here's a thread on clearing the ghost Flavour from your reo http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ghost-flavour-from-juice.t12882/

I usually just throw it into a mason jar half filled with vodka and the other half with water, SHAKE the devil out of that jar and then pop it into the ultrasonic afterwards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar (15/1/16)

I find Vodka helps, and you can also use it to clean your tanks, remove odours.


----------



## shaunnadan (15/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Good question... and with menthol juices they hang around and are hard to clear... not impossible but hard... coffee is even worse... I once had a brand new REO Grand (copper colour) and I took it with me to the CT meet and I tested some really kak juices... cleaned it when I got home but never ever managed to feel comfortable with it... I sold it... but yes you can get rid of all flavours after a really good clean and sunlight dish washing liquid needs to be involved...
> 
> When I need to get rid of a flavour in one of my REO's I drown it in Sunlight and massage it for a while and then rinse it in a big way... then I pop it into my Ultrasonic cleaner....



Sunlight in the bottle and tube ? 

I keep thinking it's going to stick and never fully rinse the soap out, lol

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Here's a thread on clearing the ghost Flavour from your reo http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ghost-flavour-from-juice.t12882/
> 
> I usually just throw it into a mason jar half filled with vodka and the other half with water, SHAKE the devil out of that jar and then pop it into the ultrasonic afterwards



Just a word of warning on using denture tablets... Don't do it! Been there and got that t-shirt!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Sunlight in the bottle and tube ?
> 
> I keep thinking it's going to stick and never fully rinse the soap out, lol



Yebo... sunlight gets rid of the smell and itself disappears with major rinsing...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo... sunlight gets rid of the smell and itself disappears with major rinsing...



What about a lemon juice solution ? Could that perhaps kill the smell

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> What about a lemon juice solution ? Could that perhaps kill the smell



I guess that could also work...

Sunlight is my friend... I have a bottle ready at my vape cave basin 24/7!


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/1/16)

I agree with @Rob Fisher menthol flavour tends to linger a lot longer than other flavours. I bought a second hand REO and some atty`s that were used with menthol. After a good few soaks and washes with sunlight liquid and warm water and a bottle and tube change the menthol flavour faded away. I disassembled the REO completely. If menthol was used in the atty as well then I would recommend you strip the atty to all it`s components including taking out the screws and o-rings before you wash. I would also do same with the drip tip.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (15/1/16)

Lol, at this very moment my Metador tastes like Dunhill Menthol.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Petrus (15/1/16)

@Rob Fisher, I am planning on giving my OL16 some tropical ice in the future, damn, I love that juice.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher, I am planning on giving my OL16 some tropical ice in the future, damn, I love that juice.



Yip I owe everything to that juice... I always have two REO's rocking Topical Ice 24/7/365!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher, I am planning on giving my OL16 some tropical ice in the future, damn, I love that juice.



Avril has had Tropical Ice in her since she was born!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (15/1/16)

I used Bicarbonate of soda to get rid of some sticky flavours in my Reo. Cheap and easy to do. Put some hot water in a cup, add Reo, add Bicarb... let it sit

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/1/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> I used Bicarbonate of soda to get rid of some sticky flavours in my Reo. Cheap and easy to do. Put some hot water in a cup, add Reo, add Bicarb... let it sit



Does the bicarbonate not create a light patina on the aluminum? I tried some bicarbonate in the ultrasonic and everything has the feint patina finish


----------



## Viper_SA (15/1/16)

On my Reo tubes and bottles I use normal white vinegar. Soak overnight, then soak overnight in clean water again. Really helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (15/1/16)

Hydrogen peroxide is probably the best cleaner for the tubes and bottles. Guaranteed cleaner than clean. just soak for a few hours and rinse well with water.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

